# Wild cherry shrimp or..?



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

So my red cherries are slowly getting outnumbered by guys like those in the pics. Kind of brown-ish colored guys. There is also one or two even darker females too with spots being almost black. Are those some weird color mutations or just reverting to the wild state due to too much inbreeding (they all came from original 10 red cherries I've got some time back).


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say they are just reverting back to their wild type genes. 

I assume you are not selectively breeding by culling out the non-red shrimp?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

yep that's what i have . they are more similar to those "wild-types" shrimps . they used to be sold by frank as "wild-type river shrimps"


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the answers.


Darkblade48 said:


> I assume you are not selectively breeding by culling out the non-red shrimp?


They were in my community tank so the only culling that happened there was when the betta or cardinals decided to have a snack. 

I guess I'll put the wild looking guys back in the community tank and keep the red guys alone.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

This can also happen if you had some other non-red variant of Neocaridina such as yellow or snowball. The "hybrid" could go back to the brownish colour. And you only need one male to mess up the entire colony.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

I had something similar to those pop up in my colony of painted fire reds. Out of 100 or so babies I got two of these guys.










They stand out pretty much from the get go.. well maybe more like 1 or 2 weeks after they are born because while the other PFR shrimplets start to turn red, these guys stay clear with a bit of a blue tilt.

my F1's from the above shrimp and a male PFR yielded pretty much the same wild type looking shrimps are yours but with more coverage. The chocolate shrimps are pretty much the wild form with the blue tilt than have to selectively bred to have the intense and solid coverage like you see on regular PFR but in brown instead - but they I think they also have some blue rilli genes to increase the blue base color and to get rid of the "racing strips"


----------

